# My phasmids



## Czech prime (Sep 27, 2016)

I'll be posting my phasmid related pictures here

*Trachyaretaon sp. Negros *
2 females and a male










*Mearnsiana bullosa *
Adult pair
*





Extatosoma tiaratum





Heteropteryx dilatata*
L6 female





L5 male





Day and night colors





Antennae are on point

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jerremaniac (Sep 27, 2016)

On point antennae for sure!  It's the phasmid version of a diamond studded tiara   Beautiful collection!


----------



## Czech prime (Sep 28, 2016)

jerremaniac said:


> On point antennae for sure!  It's the phasmid version of a diamond studded tiara   Beautiful collection!


Thanks! It's to show her royalty 

*Phyllium philippinicum*
Subadult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Sep 28, 2016)

why do you pain me like so?


----------



## Czech prime (Sep 28, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> why do you pain me like so?


Ah you know i must

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Czech prime (Sep 28, 2016)

*Phyllium phillipinicum*
The female from before has molted and is now adult


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 28, 2016)

Gorgeous lady! Such gentle creatures. Except for raspberry leaves...they can eat a LOT


----------



## Czech prime (Sep 29, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Gorgeous lady! Such gentle creatures. Except for raspberry leaves...they can eat a LOT


Ah tell me about it


----------



## Czech prime (Sep 29, 2016)

*Trachyaretaon sp. Negros *
Finally observed mating 





After the male got a bit confused of course (and tried to do it with a H. dilatata nymph)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 29, 2016)

H.dilatata female: What the hell are you doing on my back?? Get off me you pervert! 
T.sp Negros: whoopsie..my bad, sorry Ma'am

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Czech prime (Sep 29, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> H.dilatata female: What the hell are you doing on my back?? Get off me you pervert!
> T.sp Negros: whoopsie..my bad, sorry Ma'am


I think he was more like: 
But you are female

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Czech prime (Sep 30, 2016)

*Haaniella grayii*
Adult female





She's full of ova






The male didn't want to go out for a photoshoot tho :/ (he's quite mean!)






*Heteropteryx dilatata *and* Mearnsiana bullosa*
Green females hanging out together


----------



## Czech prime (Oct 1, 2016)

*Haaniella grayii*
Adult male










Ova






*Extatosoma tiaratum*
Some adult males

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Czech prime (Oct 2, 2016)

*Unidentified ABC sp. ''Nui  Chua''




*
Their temporary enclosure








My enclosure for most species atm(1m x 50cm x 35cm), currently working on some new ones (at least to keep the yellow H. dilatata seperate from the green ones)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 2, 2016)

thats cool.


----------



## Czech prime (Oct 4, 2016)

*Heteropteryx dilatata*
Sub adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Oct 8, 2016)

Dang, you're lucky!


----------



## KevinsWither (Oct 9, 2016)

Are those phasmids easy to breed (i am referring to the ones that aren't partheogenic)? They seem easier to breed than mantids


----------



## Czech prime (Oct 9, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> Are those phasmids easy to breed (i am referring to the ones that aren't partheogenic)? They seem easier to breed than mantids


They are way easier to breed/keep than mantids in my opinion (since you can keep them together). I change their leavesweekly and spray some of the species daily.

As for breeding. I just keep them together and they breed when they are ready. The only ones that seem to have problems with breeding are Trachyareaton sp. Negros as the males try to do anything but their females (found him on Heteropteryx male and female nymphs). I have males of all the species i keep (but Phyllium giganteum).

Some species with extremely short-lived males (like Phyllium bicolatum) might be hard to breed as the males might die before the females mature, but the females are parthenogenic anyways.


----------



## KevinsWither (Oct 9, 2016)

I was wondering if any of these phasmids can eat roses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 9, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> I was wondering if any of these phasmids can eat roses.


Phyllium can. Well, the leaves, not the flowers of course. But i found mine likes raspberry or bramble leaves better. And rose leaves are a pain in the behind, with those big thorns, and relatively small leaves. Mine can do a week with a nice sized bouquet of raspberry, two days tops with the same bouquet of rose leaves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Czech prime (Oct 9, 2016)

Most that eat bramble also eat rose. But the main problem with rose is that it might be sprayed if bought from a store

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Czech prime (Oct 9, 2016)

*Heteropteryx dilatata*
Subadult female





Subadult male










*Mearnsiana bullosa*
Thought she had stopped laying eggs but she surprised me today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MaelRadec (Oct 10, 2016)

Tuffz said:


> Most that eat bramble also eat rose. But the main problem with rose is that it might be sprayed if bought from a store


Where do you typically get your bramble? I'm thinking of growing a bush in my backyard because I haven't seen it around anywhere. Also do you feed Eucalyptus to any of your phasmids?


----------



## KevinsWither (Oct 10, 2016)

Is it fine to feed phasmids roses if they are grown from a seed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Czech prime (Oct 11, 2016)

MaelRadec said:


> Where do you typically get your bramble? I'm thinking of growing a bush in my backyard because I haven't seen it around anywhere. Also do you feed Eucalyptus to any of your phasmids?


I have quite a large area of raspberry and blackberry in the backyard

I don't as I can't find it anywhere otherwise i'd use it for Eurycnema sp., Diapherodes sp. and so on. Thankfuly they eat oak aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Czech prime (Oct 11, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> Is it fine to feed phasmids roses if they are grown from a seed?


I don't see a problem with that. Unless you get a picky species


----------



## Jacob Ma (Oct 11, 2016)

Some phasmids that accept bramble also accept rose too, which is a much nicer plant to have than just brambles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MaelRadec (Oct 11, 2016)

Tuffz said:


> I have quite a large area of raspberry and blackberry in the backyard
> 
> I don't as I can't find it anywhere otherwise i'd use it for Eurycnema sp., Diapherodes sp. and so on. Thankfuly they eat oak aswell





Jacob Ma said:


> Some phasmids that accept bramble also accept rose too, which is a much nicer plant to have than just brambles.


Do you know if D. gigantea or E. tiaratum would take rose?


----------



## Jacob Ma (Oct 11, 2016)

I know for a fact that _E. tiaratum_ will accept rose, but _D. gigantea_ are more inclined to eucalyptus especially when young.  _D. gigantea_ will also accept bramble leaves, evergreen oak, common oak, and hawthorn trees from what I have heard.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Czech prime (Oct 30, 2016)

Nothing good happened after the last few weeks. Got some dead Phyllium giganteum nymphs. They died with the dude that picked them up for me. Hopefully i get some new species at this weekends expo
Now on to the pictures
*Extatosoma tiaratum*
Adult pair






*Heteropteryx dilatata*
From left to right Subadult (L7) to L4 females





Subadult (L6) to L4 males





All together

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 7, 2016)

The Expo didn't have many phasmids so all i got is this
*Phyllium giganteum




*

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 7, 2016)

Pretty lady! I would like some P.giganteum as well!


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 7, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Pretty lady! I would like some P.giganteum as well!


I can spare you some ova when she starts laying

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 7, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Pretty lady! I would like some P.giganteum as well!


Double post


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 8, 2016)

Alrighty those sound like really interesting specimens. Any method to remove/control unwanted ova?


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 8, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> Alrighty those sound like really interesting specimens. Any method to remove/control unwanted ova?


Put them on ovogram/sell it 
Some people freeze them but i'd rather keep them and sell them cheap/give them for free to people who want to keep them. Primary schools are usually very happy to take some (i'm giving quite some ova to a school soon)


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 8, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> Alrighty those sound like really interesting specimens. Any method to remove/control unwanted ova?


Be careful to check with your local government if they are allowed in your state. @Toxoderidae s always getting frustrated he can't keep them, he's from the US as well.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Nov 8, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Be careful to check with your local government if they are allowed in your state. @Toxoderidae s always getting frustrated he can't keep them, he's from the US as well.


They aren't legal in any state as far as I know. Very strict laws, especially after what happened in California.


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 8, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> They aren't legal in any state as far as I know. Very strict laws, especially after what happened in California.


What happened in california?


----------



## Toxoderidae (Nov 8, 2016)

Tuffz said:


> What happened in california?


Stupid teachers were keeping asian species of phasmids that produced asexually, and they got out and have infested parts of California.


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 8, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Stupid teachers were keeping asian species of phasmids that produced asexually, and they got out and have infested parts of California.


Oh damn. that won't help your case :/
Guess they were vietnamese or indian sticka since they breed easily


----------



## Toxoderidae (Nov 8, 2016)

Tuffz said:


> Oh damn. that won't help your case :/
> Guess they were vietnamese or indian sticka since they breed easily


Vietnamese, got to hold some in New York.


----------



## Stugy (Nov 8, 2016)

I wish California let us own phasmids! (you can but it's a huge inconvenience to get the required permits) Your phasmids are beautiful!


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 8, 2016)

Tbh we should do some petition to allow hobbyists to keep stick insects and other insects (but the idea should be fleshed out).


----------



## Stugy (Nov 8, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> Tbh we should do some petition to allow hobbyists to keep stick insects and other insects (but the idea should be fleshed out).


For that we will need to find several and very good reasons for that. We all know that there will be that one idiot who will screw everything up for us. Phasmids will ruin entire ecosystems if put into the wrong hands. I do not like the laws against the keeping of phasmids (in California specifically because I don't really go anywhere else at this point) but I understand why they are placed. Even if a petition were to be created and the goal were to be completed, I fully doubt that we will be able to own phasmids without permits.


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 8, 2016)

I mean let hobbyists have permits/they can issue them to hobbyists. Tbh the hobbyists are really the only ones (probably other than institutions or zoos) that care about keeping phasmids or any other insect.  Then again the forums can work to try to flesh this idea out.


----------



## Stugy (Nov 8, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> I mean let hobbyists have permits/they can issue them to hobbyists. Tbh the hobbyists are really the only ones (probably other than institutions or zoos) that care about keeping phasmids or any other insect.  Then again the forums can work to try to flesh this idea out.


There are permits you can get. They are just a huge inconvenience to obtain which drives many U.S. hobbyists away from phasmids. All these laws are put in place for a completely justifiable reason which is to protect ecosystems. What if a natural disaster comes and messes up everything? I can recall quite a few stories of reptile hobbyists having to release their animals into the wild after Hurricane Katrina (and also because of the destruction, many animals got out). Florida's ecosystem was and still is messed up because of that. Since many phasmids are parthenogenic (something like that), if such a disaster were to happen, many insects will be accidentally released into an environment not meant for them and will likely cause it to die out very quickly. I want to own phasmids a lot. But I can't trust people and for that reason I'd rather not have any laws making it easier to own a phasmid. Do what you want but I won't be of any part of these destructive creatures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 9, 2016)

True I would say true. Typically I can understand the situation in the southern states but in the Northern states it might be a different story (cold) or it could be the same or even worse.


----------



## Stugy (Nov 9, 2016)

True dat. But those egg cases will survive and ruin summer!


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 9, 2016)

It is difficult to see these beautiful creatures as pests, being the gentle giants that they are. But they eat a lot, and I only kept four. Imagining hundreds of them clearing acres of foodplants is not hard.


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 10, 2016)

The Phyllium giganteum female has molted a few hours ago and is now as big as the phillippinicum adult females. Pics later as I'm writting some bs reports into the night :/


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 13, 2016)

*Phyllium giganteum*
Photos taken a bit after molting

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 13, 2016)

Each molt of my Phyllium amazed me like, how on earth did that body fit in that skin !
My P.phillipinicum female died yesterday unfortunately . But she was almost two years old..so I guess it was just her time. She left over a 100 eggs behind, hoping they will hatch


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 13, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Each molt of my Phyllium amazed me like, how on earth did that body fit in that skin !
> My P.phillipinicum female died yesterday unfortunately . But she was almost two years old..so I guess it was just her time. She left over a 100 eggs behind, hoping they will hatch


that's sad to hear :/ At least she lived a long full life
Was she mated?


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 13, 2016)

Tuffz said:


> that's sad to hear :/ At least she lived a long full life
> Was she mated?


Jup, several times. My 4 nymphs turned out to be one female and three males who all matured/molted succesfully. She had her own hareem going on


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 13, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Jup, several times. My 4 nymphs turned out to be one female and three males who all matured/molted succesfully. She had her own hareem going on


Oh great then 
All of the 8 i got (2 died so i eouldn't know for them) turned out female
Makes me think they were from a parthenogenic culture

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 19, 2016)

I am so happy right now 
Just got the first hatchling!
*Eurycnema versiubra




*

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Pipa (Nov 20, 2016)

I wish we could have those in the states .. such cool little critters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 24, 2016)

Got a pair of these recently
*Peruphasma schultei*
Adult male





One of my absolutely favourite species!
You can see the female in the background


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 30, 2016)

*Heteropteryx dilatata*
Had anothet female molt into subadult. She is quite larger than the other one!
Expecting 2 more to molt to presub by the end of the week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Czech prime (Nov 30, 2016)

And another one is molting! This time into L6
(Well the picture messed up but yeah..)


----------



## Czech prime (Dec 17, 2016)

A little update
Don't have any (good) pictures at the moment but i got some quite cool new species as well as some molts and hatchlings. Got 3.2 Eurycnema goliaths nymphs, 3.3 Phasma gigas nymphs and 0.0.9 Acrophylla wuelfingi from Hamm.
All but one of the Heteropteryx females are now green (2 L7 (subadult) and 2 L6 (presub)). One is still in L5.
The unidentified sp. ABC's are doing good. Some are very close to maturing.
Sadly all but one of the females of the Extatosoma tiaratums passed away due to some weird symptoms (twitching, limp bodies). So did the male, without the symptoms. But i have also had the first few hatchlings of the species.

I've also been making some new enclosures for the new species.


----------



## Czech prime (Dec 25, 2016)

*Heteropteryx dilatata*
I got quite a nice christmas gift  First male reached adulthood overnight. Never had an adult male before










With a sub adult female






*Eurycnema versiubra*
One of my fav species. Can't wait for them to get their color


----------



## KevinsWither (Dec 25, 2016)

So good!! What is the minimum enclosure size for the jungle nymphs?


----------



## Czech prime (Dec 26, 2016)

KevinsWither said:


> So good!! What is the minimum enclosure size for the jungle nymphs?


A sub-adult female needs the most space so she can molt without a problem (so a minimum height for them would be somewhere around 50-60cm, preferably more).
Younger nymphs can be kept in smaller enclosures tho


----------



## Czech prime (Jan 13, 2017)

Some updates. Could sum them up with the good, the bad and the ugly
Let's start with the good
All Heteropteryx females are green









Got a new Eurycnema versiubra hatchling 





Phasma gigas males all reached sub-adult





Now for the bad..
I have lost the Heteropteryx dilatata mature male for no apparent reason. The Haaniella dehaanii female has passed (probably old age) and the Phyllium giganteum had a bad molt (not that bad but she didn't extend her body and legs like she should've)










And the ugly. A Phasma gigas male had one of the worst molts i have ever had. He lost 5 legs in the process and horribly disfigured his abdomen







Sorry for the bad photo quality but my camera keeps having problems with focus. I'll get it fixed soon


----------



## Czech prime (Jan 30, 2017)

Phyllium giganteum nymph (sub adult?) and an adult female Phyllium phillippinicum next to each other

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice!
I have P.phillipinicum nymphs hatching at the moment after 10 months. I seriously thought the eggs were not fertile for some reason and was considering dumping the tub in the trash, but then they finally started emerging. Got 20-25 so far but more are coming everyday

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Czech prime (Jan 30, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Nice!
> I have P.phillipinicum nymphs hatching at the moment after 10 months. I seriously thought the eggs were not fertile for some reason and was considering dumping the tub in the trash, but then they finally started emerging. Got 20-25 so far but more are coming everyday


Awesome 
Yeah they can take a while to hatch. I almost threw a batch of E. tiaratums away but they started hatching not long ago (got mostly males tho)
Do you know if they hatch if they are from non mated females? I don't have any males :/


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 30, 2017)

> "Tuffz, post: 2577721, member: 112260"]Awesome
> Yeah they can take a while to hatch. I almost threw a batch of E. tiaratums away but they started hatching not long ago (got mostly males tho)
> Do you know if they hatch if they are from non mated females? I don't have any males :/


Well, i had one female and three males, so I think it is safe to say they were from mated females 
I've seen them connecting as well.


----------



## Czech prime (Jun 12, 2017)

Haven't posted here in ages. a lot has happened since the last postings. Winter was cruel and i lost quite some stuff. But i have also had hatchlings and some sp. maturing. Plus some new arrivals will be coming soon !

On to the pictures

*Heteropteryx dilatata*
Some detail on an adult male's wings





Someone is not happy to see me






*Unidentified ABC ''Nui Chua''*
An adult pair. Such a colorful species. Sadly i have 5 males to only one female. 





Also they mate like crazy! He has been on her for two molts straight.

*Eurycnema goliath*
Either sub or presub adult pair. So happy that they finally started eating! During the winter they refused to eat almost everything











*Acrophylla* *wuelfingi*
This thing is huge! I thought they were a smaller species but the female is not even adult yet and is already bigger than the Eurycnema goliath










And a much smaller male






*Mearnsiana bullosa*
One of the nymphs






*Extatosoma tiaratum*
A small pair





The difference between a male and a female can be seen easily in this sp.. Females have spikes and spines ll over their abdomens while males have none (female on left, male on right)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Jun 13, 2017)

God, they're all so gorgeous. Soooo jealous


----------



## Czech prime (Jun 16, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> God, they're all so gorgeous. Soooo jealous


I hope they will someday drop the ban on them in the states. the hobby i not as strong as let's say tarantula keepimg because of the lack of keepers


----------



## PidderPeets (Jun 16, 2017)

I hope so too. I do genuinely understand the ban because they really could pose a major threat to an entire ecosystem if a female were to get loose, but I think proper regulations, professional education before purchasing (such as having to take a class on phasmids and proper housing for them before even being eligible for a permit), and less strict permit requirements (but still requiring a permit) would be enough to deter less responsible owners that might either release their unwanted phasmids or house them improperly and allow escapes


----------



## Czech prime (Jun 16, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> I hope so too. I do genuinely understand the ban because they really could pose a major threat to an entire ecosystem if a female were to get loose, but I think proper regulations, professional education before purchasing (such as having to take a class on phasmids and proper housing for them before even being eligible for a permit), and less strict permit requirements (but still requiring a permit) would be enough to deter less responsible owners that might either release their unwanted phasmids or house them improperly and allow escapes


The northern states could have them legal considering the climate is quite similar to ours

The american species are legal to keep right?


----------



## PidderPeets (Jun 17, 2017)

Tuffz said:


> The northern states could have them legal considering the climate is quite similar to ours
> 
> The american species are legal to keep right?


The northern states should definitely be allowed to keep them. I can't image many of the phasmids that live in warmer climates being able to survive the winters we've been having lately. 

And last I checked, not even the native species is legal for hobbyists to keep. As far as I'm aware, a permit is required for the keeping of any phasmids in the US, native or non-native. And the only way to be approved for a permit in the US is to be a legitimate educational or research facility such as a museum or laboratory


----------



## Czech prime (Jun 17, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> The northern states should definitely be allowed to keep them. I can't image many of the phasmids that live in warmer climates being able to survive the winters we've been having lately.
> 
> And last I checked, not even the native species is legal for hobbyists to keep. As far as I'm aware, a permit is required for the keeping of any phasmids in the US, native or non-native. And the only way to be approved for a permit in the US is to be a legitimate educational or research facility such as a museum or laboratory


Exactly. There is no way these would survive the cold winters of northern states.


----------



## Czech prime (Jun 17, 2017)

I have a Eurycnema goliath male molting to adulthood i believe. I am so nervous becaude i lost 2 already to bad molts and he is molting on the side of the enclosure not on the top.
Really hope he makes it. I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## Czech prime (Jun 17, 2017)

Update 1: He is sub adult not adult
Update 2: only the end of hid abdomen is still in the molt so i think it's a success 

And a bad through the netting photo


----------



## Czech prime (Jun 17, 2017)

Success!!
He is finished. Changed color a bit and has a kind of redish shade.
It might not seem like a big deal. It's just a molt, but the bad luck i have had with this sp. up to the last few weeks is insane! So i really hope i can get this remaining pair to mautre.


All the pics i had taken of him were so bad that you can't really resemble anything on them. 
The only one that turned fine is this one
His new wing buds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Czech prime (Jun 30, 2017)

Loads of new stuff arrived!
2.1 Diapherodes gigantea (one female died in transit:/)
2.2 Haaniella dehaanii
15.15 Heteropteryx dilatata
1.1 Necroscia annulipes
1.1 Peruphasma schultei

*Diapherodes gigantea*
Male





Female











*Heteropteryx dilatata*
Bunch of small nymphs





Angry male






Don't have pics of others yet

Here are some pics of the new hatchlings
*Phyllium hausleithneri





Sungaya inexpectata




*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Czech prime (Jul 1, 2017)

Holy hell :0
The Eurycnema goliath female has molted to sub adult and she is *HUGE*
Can't even imagine how huge it'll get and can't wait for it to become green 
Some pics: (my camera really doesn't want to focus on it for some reason)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Czech prime (Jul 3, 2017)

*Unidentified ABC "Nui Chua"*
A threesome, not an uncommon sight with these






*Extatosoma tiaratum*
Sub-adult male






*Haaniella dehaanii





*
While typing this i saw that one of the remaining Heteropteryx females is molting to adult
This is my first adult female of the sp. in years. Pics in the morning or earlier if i don't fall asleep


----------



## Czech prime (Jul 3, 2017)

Success!!





She's huge!


----------



## Czech prime (Jul 9, 2017)

First mating was observed 
The picture is horrible but i had nothing better than a potato to take the picture with


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 9, 2017)

These photos are all quite amazing...makes me think about seeing what the relevant laws are, though it's probably a long shot.


----------



## Czech prime (Jul 10, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> These photos are all quite amazing...makes me think about seeing what the relevant laws are, though it's probably a long shot.


I wish you luck because kerping these is just awesome!


----------



## Czech prime (Jul 10, 2017)

After months and me almost giving up on them one finally hatched. Just a great feeling
*Phyllium giganteum




*


----------

